# Sandbridge beach pier



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

Are there any smaller species of sharks getting caught off the pier yet this year. I'm looking for bonnetheads and Atlantic sharpnose mainly. Any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I've seen several small sharpnose come over the rail in the last few weeks.

Heard about a small hammerhead, too, but I wasn't there to see it.


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks for the info. i will probably renew this thread every few weeks to keep up to date. i want to make a run down when the sharks are there. or when they should be there. if anyone in the area hears of them running anywhere in va i would love a heads up.  too bad you werent there for the hammerhead.  that would have been awesome.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

A few weeks ago, a friend of mine said he brought a 5' blacktip to the pier before it broke off.


----------



## solie21 (Apr 6, 2010)

I was fishing back bay yesterday trying to catch some sharks but had no luck. I had a seagull trying to steal my bait all day and my only catch of the day was i actually reeled in somebody elses line (that had been broke off) and attached to the line was a baby flounder. I unhooked him and got rid of the line. Kinda cool but.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Sandbar sharks are very plentiful in the bay right now, using eel chunks and fish chunks they are not very difficult to catch at night. The last few weeks i have personally seen between 4 and 5 hooked a day most biting through the mono and lost. If we are catching that many during the day they must be non-stop during the night. Good luck


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

*how about now?*

just refreshing this thread to check for sharks again, cause i dont think anyone checks page 3...lol


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

all the sharks you can think of lots of sharp nose and small black tips in the endless amount of bait thats around but id suggest some wire cuz there cuttin 100lbs mono by the time they get to the pier.....


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Caught a sharpnose off the beach the other day and lost a stud something!


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

at VA beach i have caught a couple dogfish. 3-4 feet. on fish heads. good luck
JAmes


----------



## Jim Y (Jun 4, 2010)

solie21 said:


> I was fishing back bay yesterday trying to catch some sharks but had no luck. I had a seagull trying to steal my bait all day and my only catch of the day was i actually reeled in somebody elses line (that had been broke off) and attached to the line was a baby flounder. I unhooked him and got rid of the line. Kinda cool but.


There are sharks in Back Bay? We take the Skiff there alot and never saw one. I thought they stayed on the ocean side. Where in Back Bay, we are usually in the north bay end.


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Jim Y said:


> There are sharks in Back Bay? We take the Skiff there alot and never saw one. I thought they stayed on the ocean side. Where in Back Bay, we are usually in the north bay end.


I don't think there are actually sharks in Back Bay. Go East to the other side to BBNWR and fish the ocean. Probably have better luck with sharks in there.


----------



## Jim Y (Jun 4, 2010)

vbfdsooty said:


> I don't think there are actually sharks in Back Bay. Go East to the other side to BBNWR and fish the ocean. Probably have better luck with sharks in there.


trust me, i am not looking for sharks, the other post said he was fishing back bay, not the ocean. i thought that was strange. i have fished back bay for 35 years and catch fresh water fish up that far from knotts island


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks guys! glad to hear the great news!


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

been catching sharpnoses at seagull and va beach pier


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*shark*

Lots and lots and lots and lots at Little Island. yesterday


----------

